# Pl help me Figure out what Model John Deere Backhoe this is!



## Knr_Demolition (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Guys, Im new here,Been having a bit of a problem lately.I found a guy about an hour away from me who has a John Deere Tractor Backhoe that he wants to sell and I can pick it up fairly cheap but we have been going back an fourth through email trying to figure out what machine he has.He told me it is a John Deere thought it might be a 400 or 450c loader backhoe.I have been searching and searching and cant get any results or any info, he also gave me a serial number and I still cant find anything! Please help me I cant find out what model this backhoe is what year or anything about it,I also want to know what this machine weighs, i am going to try and get pics on here tonight. Here is the serial number he gave me.
serial # : B153P 131011R
Thanks!!


----------



## Knr_Demolition (Aug 18, 2011)

<a href="http://s1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/knr_demolition/?action=view&amp;current=backhoe3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/knr_demolition/backhoe3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Knr_Demolition (Aug 18, 2011)

Please see my album for the pictures,They wont let me upload them,I really need some help and info on this machine.


----------



## Knr_Demolition (Aug 18, 2011)

Cant anyone help me here?


----------

